# Painted Pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This was behind a bush in the yard and the only thing I could see was his head. This was one of those shots you just have to brag about.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When will they learn?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> When will they learn?


Trying to hit a pigeon in the head from 10 yards while it is feeding is tough. When they make the mistake of holding still I have a decent chance and every once in a while bingo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go, Mr. Deadeye!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> When will they learn?


how ? no one goes back to tell .

.

.

nice shooting .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent slinging my freind I always have loved that slingshot design of yours. Great to see its a very effective one as well as a great looker. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice Sling,

More pics....more pics....please


----------

